# vans that have rear facing rear seats



## MommyJoia (Oct 31, 2007)

not that I'm in any position to buy a new car, but what about the minivans that have rear facing rear seats? can you put car seats in them FF and then have your child RF at any age, or do they have some kind of restrictions?


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

No you can never install child restraints on a vehicle seat that faces anywhere but the front of the car. Also, the new Chrysler vans with the swiveling seats must be facing the front of the car whiel the vehicle is in motion. Stupid design and false advertising, since in the commercials they show the car going down the road with people playing cards around the table


----------



## MommyJoia (Oct 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
No you can never install child restraints on a vehicle seat that faces anywhere but the front of the car. Also, the new Chrysler vans with the swiveling seats must be facing the front of the car while the vehicle is in motion. Stupid design and false advertising, since in the commercials they show the car going down the road with people playing cards around the table









That sucks. Why don't they design a car that has functioning rear facing seats? wouldn't that be safest? For anyone... I know you don't have an answer and it actually p-sses me off because when we were at the dealership getting my van worked on, we looked at that van (just for fun) and I said to my husband, "look, we can install the car seats FF and they'll be rear facing" and the salesperson agreed with me!


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

I agree, it's really bad design







Even though you can't install child restraints on them, it would be nice to put older kids and adults in those seats RF!


----------



## OhMel (Oct 16, 2002)

We have a wagon with a third row rear seat for small people (40 - 80lbs). As the seat belts are designed for children you do not use a safety seat in them. It's great and really adds some flexibility to the car.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OhMel* 
We have a wagon with a third row rear seat for small people (40 - 80lbs). As the seat belts are designed for children you do not use a safety seat in them. It's great and really adds some flexibility to the car.


What vehicle do you have?


----------

